# Folder Navigation from DBSTalk.com



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

The folder icons that show the current folder (located near the top left of the active page area) always wrongly shows the current forum as being directly under the root DBSTalk.com forum.

This makes navigation using these icons wrong and confusing.

Can this be fixed?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

carrot said:


> The folder icons that show the current folder (located near the top left of the active page area) always wrongly shows the current forum as being directly under the root DBSTalk.com forum.
> 
> This makes navigation using these icons wrong and confusing.
> 
> Can this be fixed?


That is pretty much how the software works.

Please note however that the hierarchy is displayed in text right next to the folder with clickable text links. Shouldn't be too hard to see your location despite the folder display.

Also, you might try one of the other display modes. While browsing a thread, click on the "Display Modes" drop down to see if any of those suit your needs.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's a very minor issue, IMHO, but from a usability perspective, carrot is correct. The folder linkage graphic does suggest that the topic is directly under the leftmost heading. On one hand, this is a very small, simple misplacement that is very easy to overcome with the slightest bit of thought. On the other hand, it does require thinking, which good usability tries to avoid whenever possible.

I just tried the three display modes available to me, and none of them had any effect on the hierarchy graphic. But if I read your answer correctly, the problem is with the original software and there's nothing we can do about it.

Maybe the software's author could take away that dotted L shape and just add another greater-than sign after the last subtopic. You could pass that along for the next maintenance release.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In 4 1/2 years and navigating all over this site, I've never, ever had a problem with that. 

It's so simple just to click on the active link for the level to which I wish to navigate. :shrug:


----------

